# R.I.P Little Sven Jnr



## Big_sven76

Some of you know me and some of you dont. But I just wanted to let you all know that on wednesday the 10th of june we lost our little boy Sven Niels Peters-Price. He was only 23 months old and some of you might have seen what happened on the news but for those who dont here is a link as I cant bare to type out what happened.

BBC NEWS | England | Kent | Pond death parents speak of guilt

He loved his reptiles and always loved comming to give me a hand in my reptile room.

I would like people to think about filling there ponds in or if you think its safe try looking at it from a todlers point of view. Sven was 23 months old and he managed to climb into a pond that was 4ft above the ground.

RIP little Dude you will always be loved and remembered.


----------



## Sharpman

you already know how i feel about this mate , and know if you need my help in anyway im there for you and the rest of the family 

RIP little one


----------



## judy

so sorry to hear about your loss. RIP


----------



## Simplylucy

So sorry to hear whats happened.

My parents filled in their pond when I had my eldest, my dad was so scared of something happening.

Thinking of you and your family at this tradgic time. x x


----------



## ladyboid

myself and kev was just talking about starting a little thred for little sven your baby son but didnt know how you would feel. 
I feel your a very brave man sven for starting this thred and i hope that the words that friends and also people you don't know will give you and your family comfort at this very hard time.
all our love 
kelly Drew and kidsxxxxx


----------



## Steve L

Horrible thing to happen ..mate i am here when you want to ring me up 

rip the little fella


----------



## akelly

i'm sure that words can not express how you are feeling.
i am so sorry for your loss.
if ever you want to chat just PM.
all our your R.F.U.K family share your pain.:grouphug:
love to you and your family.
love Aaron ,jo and the girls.

R.I.P little Sven, god bless you :halo:


----------



## mask-of-sanity

i had read about this...............my heart goes out to you and your family at this tragic time ............RIP little fella


----------



## gunblast_thinkfast

Brother I dont know you at all but you have my deepest sympathies at this time. You are in my thoughts and prayers tonight mate.


----------



## boromale2008

sorry to hear about this, condolences mate.


----------



## Josh-sama

So sorry to hear about this. You never expect it to happen to you. It's hard to lose something so special that you brought into the world, my condolences to you and your family and hope you pull through.

Good luck and once again, sorry mate.


----------



## Mr Man

so sorry for you loss. my thoughts are with you


----------



## snakedude

I can't begin to imagine how you guys are feeling at this terrible time, like others on here I don't know you but I feel for you. Such a terrible thing to happen and such a sad loss of a young life.

Sleep well little Sven.

Deepest sympathy,

Mike.


----------



## rainbowbrite

I am so so sorry for the loss of your little boy Sven, You are in my thoughts at this very hard and awful time.Stay strong , love to you all.
warmest thoughts
Jo, Aaron and girls x


----------



## Carlie

You must be inconsolable. Nobody can imagine the pain and loss you and your family must be experiencing. 

Our thoughts are with you at such a difficult time.


----------



## macca 59

*R.i.p*

No words can ease your pain. Please accept our sincere condolences at this tragic time.


----------



## boabloketony

I have no idea what you must be feeling at this terrible time. Please accept my deepest sympathy. So sorry for your loss


----------



## wildlifewarrior

I am truely sorry about your loss mate. my little lad is only 3 months younger than your little sven.I really cant imagine how it must feel.

My prayers and thoughts are with you during this time.

take care mate and i am sorry .
rest in peace little sven


----------



## Eightleggedfreak

Dear Sven And Carol you are so brave even starting this thread , I dont think I could have done it so publicly .
Echoing on the thoughts in the posts above, there are no words that I can type that will make it any easier ... this is such a tragedy .. may peace be with you and your family at this difficult time ... 
Nigel


----------



## natoni

rest in peace little man


----------



## ex0tics

Very sorry to hear.

Rip.


----------



## Captainmatt29

Am really sorry to hear of this tragedy, my mum is always making a scene when my 4 year old brother goes near her pond.


----------



## Barry.M

Terrible tragedy,mine and my families thoughts go out to you and yours Sven.


----------



## J47

My sincere thoughts and prayers are for little Sven and for all your family.


----------



## bluerain

My thoughts are with you at this tragic time Sven...So sorry for your loss.


----------



## amyloveys

im so sorry . im in tears right now looking at my little one , i cant think of anything to make this any easier 

r.i.p little one


----------



## beardedlady

My thoughts are with you an your family sven 
R.I.P lil man


----------



## ghastly152

Sven, so sorry to here about your devastating loss, my thoughts are with you and i hope the little guy may R.I.P.


----------



## Big_sven76

Thank you all for your kind words. They mean a lot to me and my family


----------



## nut legend

Although I am knew to this forum I saw this on the news, mine and my family thoughts go out to you and your family.

Best regards,

Josh


----------



## freekygeeky

my thoughts are with you and your family x
Gina and Graham


----------



## sidecarlee66

*R.I.P Little Sven.....*

sven i havent known u and carol very long, but youve always been the 1st with advice and help when ive needed it, and the 1 time i visited u made me feel very welcome, you are both genuinely nice people and this is a total tradgedy....
and i know this wont be any kind of consolation but imknow the little man had the best 23months any child could ever want.

our hearts go out to u all my friend.


----------



## kingy2184

i have 2 little ones of my own and was tempted to get a pond in my back garden but after hearing stories like this, its really not worth the risk. its one of those thing that "you hear about" and never happens to yourself. 
well it just shows that the people you hear about arent always as far away as you think.

my thoughts are with your family


----------



## CTO-Reptiles

our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family at this very sad time.
RIP little one.


----------



## trigger

So sorry xxxx :grouphug:


----------



## alex6691

R.I.P Sven.
Deepest sympathies are with your family.


----------



## shelley_draven

RIP Little Sven.

So sorry to hear about what happened. Liz x


----------



## Loops

r.i.p little one so sorry for your loss kisa and familyxx


----------



## JUJU

R.I.P Sven, our prayers are with you and all your family at such a devastating time. Julie, Andy and Jacob x x x


----------



## sarasin

RIP little guy, Sven I think you are a very brave person to come on here and talk about it. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## MANDI B

Sven i know i don't know you but just reading about your little boy really upset me an reminded me so much of my 17 month old daughter shes so into everything an loves helping her dad with our reptiles so i cannot even imagin what you an your family are feeling right now ,i know no words cannot change anything or make it hurt less but i just wanted you to know our thoughts are with you an it has helped me make a definate decision about the pond my oh wanted in the bk garden (ain't ever gonna happen) cos like u said it takes a few seconds for tragedy 2 strike 

may ur little angel be always with u 
R.I.P Little man.


----------



## Kelly84

_Dear Sven & Family,_

_I don't know you personally but i felt i had to write, i hope you don't mind._

_What moves through us is a silence, a quiet sadness, a longing for one more day, one more word, one more touch, we may not understand why he left this earth so soon, or why he left before mummy and daddy were ready to say good-bye, but little by little, you begin to remember not just that he died, but that he lived. And that his short life gave memories too beautiful to forget._

_As you comprehend this profound loss, let yourself cry knowing each tear is a note of love rising to the heavens._

_R.I.P Sven Jnr_

_All our love.xx_


----------



## dracco

I cant even begin to know how you are felling as being.As a mother to four I cant imagine losing any of them .My thoughts are with you and your family 'Rest in peace little angel Sven


----------



## sophs87

:'( sorry for you loss, sleep well little man xxx


----------



## ninnipoo

Our hearts go out to you x x


----------



## viperd

our thoughts are with u and your family, I think you are very brave for sharing your story, may u stay strong at this difficult time. R.I.P little man


----------



## sandfish2

*little sven*

God bless his little heart, and may peace come to you soon sandfish2


----------



## emzii

Tiny Angels rest your wings
sit with me for awhile.
How I long to hold your hand,
And see your tender smile.
Tiny Angel, look at me,
I want this image clear....
That I will forget your precious face
Is my biggest fear.
Tiny Angel can you tell me,
Why you have gone away?
You weren't here for very long....
Why is it, you couldn't stay?
Tiny Angel shook his head,
"These things I do not know....
But I do know that you love me,
And that I love you so".


my thoughts and prayers are with you. i can't imagine how your feeling. 

sleep tight little man, keep looking down on your mummy and daddy and keep them safe.

all my love, Emzii xx


----------



## Big_sven76

I just want to say a big thank you for every ones kind words and support since the tragic day. We are taking each day as it comes but will spend more time on here now enjoying the hobby that we all love.


----------



## cabrera

*Rip*

Your thread bought tears I am so very sorry for your loss, I know the loss of a child is the very worst thing that can happen to you my son died seven years ago. I will put little sven in my thoughts everyday as I do Mackenzie my angel. RIP ALL LITTLE ANGELS


----------

